# camera to buy



## echoyjeff222 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi all,

It's time for me to buy my first camera body. I've been borrowing the Canon 70D from my university for the last few years, but I'm graduating soon and will need to buy my own camera.

I pretty much love the 70D, but the noise is a bit annoying. I am unsure whether I want to stick with the 70D or go "up" one step. Can anyone give me some suggestions or some questions I should ask myself before choosing a camera? Thanks!

EDIT: Just looked around, seems like the canon 6D is comparable and is a full-frame. Thoughts?


----------



## spiralout462 (Mar 11, 2016)

The new 80d is out now.  That's probably the direction I would go since you like the Canon controls.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Mar 11, 2016)

The 80D was just announced. It might be a good idea to wait on the test results on that before making a decision. If the sensor is improved, then it might be perfect for you.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Haha, we're thinking the same thing.


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Mar 12, 2016)

So you guys don't think I should switch to a full frame (6d) for a comparable price?

How much of an image quality difference is there between the 80D and the 6D full frame? I understand image quality isn't just determined by the megapixels, right? There's the lens, but if we keep that constant, doesn't the sensor size also impact things?


----------



## Designer (Mar 12, 2016)

The sensor size mainly affects the DOF, all other things being equal.


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 12, 2016)

Given the 80D doesn't ship until March 27 (I think that's the date), nobody has had much opportunity to test the camera or sensor performance.  So there's not yet any basis for comparison.

In general, if the technology used to make the sensor is the same, then a sensor covered with physically larger photo-sites tend to exhibit lower noise at similar ISO settings.   The 6D is a solid performer in that it can focus and shoot in low light, using high ISO, and still have relatively low noise levels.  But we'll have to wait and see what the 80D can do before making any conclusions on the comparison between those models.


----------



## spiralout462 (Mar 12, 2016)

echoyjeff222 said:


> So you guys don't think I should switch to a full frame (6d) for a comparable price?
> 
> How much of an image quality difference is there between the 80D and the 6D full frame? I understand image quality isn't just determined by the megapixels, right? There's the lens, but if we keep that constant, doesn't the sensor size also impact things?



For some people full frame is the ultimate goal.  I don't see myself going larger than apsc.  I shoot a lot of wildlife.  If I go for a larger format, it will be with film most likely.  If you do mostly portraiture full frame digital might make sense.  Only a question you can answer truthfully.  Just my opinion, of course.  The 5dmkiii might be in the budget when the Mark iv comes out.  It's an excellent camera with lots of features and a larger sensor.


----------



## weepete (Mar 12, 2016)

I just really fail to see a downside to full frame cameras. So yeah I'd say go with a 6D.


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 8, 2016)

The 6D is certainly one of the prime choices if I would go for Canon.

Though the older 5D Mark II would also get a hard look. Theres even viewing screens for that one, from Canon themselves. That would help with focusing manual focus lenses.


----------



## compasiune11 (Apr 18, 2016)

I have Canon 6D for 3 yers now. Superb camera, but the only focus point you can use is the central point. The rest i just like Canon 5D mk 3


----------

